
Exploring the CAN bus of my Tesla Model S - kouh
https://blog.widodh.nl/2020/03/exploring-the-can-bus-of-my-tesla-model-s/
======
Reason077
Tesla YouTuber Bjørn Nyland spends a lot of time driving around with the Scan
My Tesla app overlaid on his stream.

Lots of interesting real-time data in there from the motors, battery, and
cooling/heating systems.

On the Model 3, it’s particularly interesting how it will start to generate
extra heat from the motors as you approach a supercharger. Routing that heat
to the battery brings the cells up to optimal temperature to allow faster
charging.

------
kwesthaus
To anyone who wants an introduction to car hacking, I recommend the Car
Hacker's Handbook, which is available for free online [0]. The book has a
security focus but is also interesting to skim if you just want to learn a bit
about what goes on in the networks in your car.

[0]
[http://opengarages.org/handbook/ebook/](http://opengarages.org/handbook/ebook/)

------
gbraad
Not much to see here...

... could have been any generic "Get data from my OBD or CAN bus for [car
model]" article.

------
ngcc_hk
This is kind of “system programming” that is interesting.

------
ParadisoShlee
Weird Flex.

